# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  افضل برنامج مشغل فيديو لاغنى عنه((MX Video Player 1.4b يضيف اللغة العربية

## chaouiabdo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم   
التطبيق الأفضل على الإطلاق لحد الآن لتشغيل كافة أنواع الملتيميديا، قم  بالتمتع بمشاهدة الفيديو الخاص بك وأفلامك المفضلة الآن على هاتفك  الأندرويد، هذا التطبيق يدعم جميع صيغ ملفات الترجمة تقريباً ويدعم تشغيل  كافة أنواع ملفات الفيديو، كما تم إضافة دعم للغة العربية مؤخراً.   
ميزات MX Video Player:
تشفير ثنائي النواة: برنامج MX VIDEO PLAYER هو أول مشغل فيديو لنظام  أندرويد الذي يؤدي تشفير ثنائي النواة. وفقاً لنتائج الاختبار على أجهزة  تحمل معالج ثنائي النواة فإنه يظهر تحسين للأداء بنسبة 70% مقارنة مع  التشفير الأحادي النواة.
زيادة كفاءة المعالج: توفر محركات معالجة الصورة وبرامج ترميز وتشفير أمثل للمعالجات بما فيها ARM® NEON™ و NVIDIA® Tegra™ 2.
تقريب الفيديو: يمكنك بسهولة تكبير الفيديو باستخدام اللمس المتعدد MULTI-TOUCH.
تمرير الفيديو: عندما تمرر نص الترجمة سيتغير المشهد ليقف عند نص الترجمة المحدد مع المشهد.
نص واضح: زيادة سهولة قراءة نص الترجمة مع الظل والحدود.
دعم كامل لنسخة قرص العسل. 
صور من البرنامج:       
تنسيقات الترجمة: 
SubRip .srt
Sub Station Alpha .ssa/.ass
MicroDVD .sub/.txt
SubViewer2.0 .sub
SAMI .smi/.sami
MPL2 .mpl/.txt
PowerDivX .psb/.txt
TMPlayer .txt
Matroska (.mkv) Subtitle Track.  text, ass/ssa only 
كودك البرنامج: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

